# Have greencard but moving to Canada



## thengling (Jul 8, 2009)

I am a Canadian living in the USA and I hold a greencard which will expire next year.
I plan to move to Canada this fall.
Although I do not foresee it at the moment, I could return to the USA someday to work. 

What, if anything, should I do with my greencard? Let it lapse? Try to renew it now before moving? Can it be renewed even if I reside in Canada?

Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thengling said:


> I am a Canadian living in the USA and I hold a greencard which will expire next year.
> I plan to move to Canada this fall.
> Although I do not foresee it at the moment, I could return to the USA someday to work.
> 
> ...


How long have you had the green card?


----------



## thengling (Jul 8, 2009)

Fatbrit, I've had my greencard continuously since 1995.
Does that make a difference?



Fatbrit said:


> How long have you had the green card?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thengling said:


> Fatbrit, I've had my greencard continuously since 1995.
> Does that make a difference?


You could naturalize as a USC if you wanted to preserve for ever your right to return. It's perfectly okay to hold both Canadian and US citizenships. However, you'll forever be on the hook to Uncle Sam and the IRS. The first $85k of earning outside the US are tax free. Naturalization is currently taking less than 6 months in many places. Have a read of Dual Citizenship FAQ for other issues.

Your original post contains misconceptions. The card may expire but it is merely a proof of your status. Your status will not expire with your card. However, moving to Canada will probably end your status. You can end it formally by filing an I-407 if you want, though I'd suspect most just let it end by simply not using it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Renewing it will only bring expenses in your current situation. You could file for re-entry permit prior to moving to Canada. This will give you one year in some cases more. As you state you have no plans to return it does not seem to make sense.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thengling said:


> Fatbrit, I've had my greencard continuously since 1995.
> Does that make a difference?


Forgot to add that you may have an IRS liability if you are a high earner or have a large amount of wealth since you held a green card for more than 8 years...regardless of whether you relinquish it or not.


----------

